# West Branch bass



## bjam33 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have never fished at West Branch but would like to try in some of the coves in a kayak. Is the bass fishing good there? And which launch ramp would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You could launch at the gravel ramp off of rock springs road or the gravel one off of knapp road and put you in the no wake zone on the west end. Lots of bays to fish in , or go to the campground launch ramp and fish the j lake coves everything in those bays. Not bad bass fishing.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

For kayak I suggest the ramp in the park. This is old Jay lake and it has some for the best bass fishing right there. It's protected and all no wake as well. I have a small boat and both the park ramp and gravel ramp off Knapp rd are perfect for small boats.
As for the fishing it's a Great Lake early and late in the year but can get fickle as the summer sets in. I have caught largemouth to 6 lbs and smallie close to four. There are some toads in there for sure. The smallies are mostly on the main lake. There are also some big Muskie and pike along with a few walleye. Good luck.


----------



## bjam33 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bjam33 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it.



The best thing to do is take aride around the lake and check out the ramps and what it looks like to fish those areas by kayak, spring , and before Memorial Day not bad traffic after that the lake does get busy by boaters and jet skiers. Early morning best with less traffic, or go before dark which I like also. Good luck..


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

A great lake with tons of structure.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've found that most of the bass I catch there hold very close to shoreline cover. Seems like the bigger they are, the tighter they're holding. And, the biggest ones seem to strike almost instantly after the lure hits the water... the smaller ones seem to chase for a while, hitting during the retrieve. Just a couple correlations that tend to hold true during my outings there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The bass are probably hiding from the muskie like the crappie do. You can find them in any weedy off-shore patch too. Not many of those patches at WB though.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

water clear there. was thinking of trying wb. only lake i have fished in that area is milton


----------

